
The fake French minister in a silicone mask who stole millions - elliekelly
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48510027
======
Aissen
Here the full french TV documentary that exposed this (has auto-translated
from auto-generated subtitles…):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuaKp1D2vv8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuaKp1D2vv8)

